

New Fossil May Prove an Asteroid Wiped Out the Dinosaurs - bgurupra
http://newsfeed.time.com/2011/07/15/gone-in-a-flash-new-fossil-may-prove-an-asteroid-wiped-out-the-dinosaurs/?hpt=hp_c2

======
anigbrowl
Too bad they didn't go for a distributed system that could have handled
localized outages.

